# Are there any slicker alternatives?



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Noodles doesn't mind the pin brush. He tolerates a comb. But he hates the slicker. Is there another option? I have two slickers, the big k and a cheaper flexible one from Amazon. (don't recall the brand). He hates them both.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The comb is the most important tool so if he doesn’t like a slicker, use the comb and pin brush. 

I have a cheap no name slicker with plastic tips on the end of the metal bristles that I prefer to use. I have a very expensive Chris Christensen slicker that’s not tipped and I rarely use it. I think my dog prefers the tip.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

I am currently using a plastic tipped slicker. It's less irritating. I recently tried a Wet Brush Detangler and find that slides through short puppy fur just as easily as it slides through super-fine, straight old lady hair. I've ordered the puppy his own brush though, because I don't want to share mine.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My sensitive skinned boy prefers Activet slickers to Chris Christensen's. He will lean away from all other slickers. It is a flexible backed brush, and is expensive. I tried some less expensive flexible backed slickers, but Wilson can tell the difference.Ugh.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I use soft slickers. There are dog dentangle brushes that are very gentle I got one from eBay for a few pound. As mentioned the comb is the most important


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

As long as you are getting any and all matts out, using the pin brush and especially the comb, is fine. I rarely use a slicker brush on my girl, as a pin brush, then checking my brushing with a comb, get down to skin easier on her 'long hair areas'!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree, if a good metal comb and pin brush take care of everything, no need for a slicker. I do have several, and like the soft Doggyman slicker a lot. The Andis soft slicker has also turned out to be a good one for Oliver.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Thanks everyone. For know I'm going to keep working with the comb and pin brush to see if I can get him to a point where he really doesn't mind those. And maybe when his coat changes, I'll try a different kind of slicker. He's pretty good with the pin brush and minds the comb less than the slicker.


----------

